# Intercom to mixer



## James Sargent (Aug 24, 2019)

Lighting guy doing sound just warning you.

I'd like to run a show feed and my intercom into one set of ears. Maybe feed another input in like laptop.

Trying to figure out a Y- adapter to split the speaker from the headset (before or as after the beltpack) to run through a small mixer or personal monitor mixer. I would believe there'd have to be something in line to deal with the difference in lines like a resistor or something. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## RonHebbard (Aug 24, 2019)

James Sargent said:


> Lighting guy doing sound just warning you.
> 
> I'd like to run a show feed and my intercom into one set of ears. Maybe feed another input in like laptop.
> 
> ...


 * @James Sargent* If your intercom is Clear-Com or (the flawlessly compatible) Production Intercom, you likely have a program sound input on your central power supply / base station which should permit you to inject a line level program sound source into everyone on your channel's headsets. 
Toodleoo! 
Ron Hebbard


----------



## josh88 (Aug 24, 2019)

https://avlifesavers.com/hmp.htm

If you can't find a way to easily inject coms into your board you could use something like that.


----------



## James Sargent (Aug 24, 2019)

RonHebbard said:


> * @James Sargent* If your intercom is Clear-Com or (the flawlessly compatible) Production Intercom, you likely have a program sound input on your central power supply / base station which should permit you to inject a line level program sound source into everyone on your channel's headsets.
> Toodleoo!
> Ron Hebbard




The venue doesn't have the feed nor do they want it. It is more for me personally.


----------



## James Sargent (Aug 24, 2019)

josh88 said:


> https://avlifesavers.com/hmp.htm
> 
> If you can't find a way to easily inject coms into your board you could use something like that.




This is what I'm looking for just not a fan of the price. I'll look at it more.


----------



## josh88 (Aug 24, 2019)

James Sargent said:


> This is what I'm looking for just not a fan of the price. I'll look at it more.


The cost is really just the guy using decent materials, you could make one yourself using the same stuff and wash your labor out leaving it be much cheaper. 

I still think the easiest way is to inject the comms into a channel on your board and then you can cue it in your cans or to a small speaker or whatever you want. If the base unit doesnt have an aux out feed, you could do it with something like this, and run an 1/8th" into a channel. 
https://avlifesavers.com/hsc.htm


----------



## Aaron Becker (Aug 24, 2019)

It's been almost 10 years since I had to rig this up unofficially... but I seem to remember making some type of wonky adapter. Now that I try to remember, I think our patch bay may have had a "program output" from the CC system. I know this is a highly unproductive post, but now I'm just bothered I can't remember anymore!


----------



## Aaron Becker (Aug 24, 2019)

So I thought about this a little more, even dug back some old manuals and whatnot that I had from this venue back in the 2010ish era... I think I must've run something out of a beltpack station for the ClearCom and somehow adapted the headphone outputs only into the board again. Maybe there was a DI involved if that was the case. I remember having potential for a feedback loop since I was also sending program audio to the ClearCom. 

The patch panel jack I'm remembering was a Program OUTPUT (but wasn't labeled clearly as such) which is why it took me a while to get it going... Sorry the public rambles, but at any rate, it IS doable for cheap.


----------



## TimMc (Aug 24, 2019)

Intercom guru Pete Erskin has all manner of technical info, tips and *adapter schematics* at his website:
www.bestaudio.com

You'll have to sign up and log in, but it's free and Pete doesn't sell your info.

Read his bio and shows list. He does Events You Read About.


----------



## BCAP (Aug 27, 2019)

In many cases when interfacing different devices of this sort to line level or microphone level inputs on a mixer I find DI boxes helpful - such as Countryman FET85, or transformer isolated Radial JDI. May be a solution for you in this case if other solutions fall short, especially if there are ground loops.


----------

